# Van, Turkey



## mellowyellow (Jan 25, 2021)

Men play baseball in the snow in Gevas district. The game called _topa garane_, which is played in two sets of six players in a snow-covered area with a stick and a ball made of horsehair, is one of the locals’ favourite games

Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 10, 2021)

there are a few videos of this game on youtube such as this one:

Van Beyzbolu Topa Garane - YouTube


Reminds of One Old Cat which is an early form of baseball still played in the Northeast in the USA:

Old cat - Wikipedia


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 146243
> 
> Men play baseball in the snow in Gevas district. The game called _topa garane_, which is played in two sets of six players in a snow-covered area with a stick and a ball made of horsehair, is one of the locals’ favourite games
> 
> Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


Nothing like a little winter fun!

Now, Mellow, I'll be the first to admit that my vision isn't what it used to be, but it's still sharp enough to see that the ball selection they're using in the picture looks to be that of a modern tennis ball.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Nothing like a little winter fun!
> 
> Now, Mellow, I'll be the first to admit that my vision isn't what it used to be, but it's still sharp enough to see that the ball selection they're using in the picture looks to be that of a modern tennis ball.


Sure looks like it Aunt Marg.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> there are a few videos of this game on youtube such as this one:
> 
> Van Beyzbolu Topa Garane - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video oldie, and I too saw a similarity to baseball.


----------

